# restraining for hoof trimming?



## jfixit (Mar 4, 2012)

What is the best way to restrain meat goats for hoof trimming. Honestly I'm hoping I don't have to build something.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably some type of chute or milking/grooming stand would be easiest but you could hook them up to the fence as close as possible to the fence to do it too.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If it's a wild one and you don't have any type of restraint. You can get some straps, soft rope, bungees, etc. Put a collar on the goat and clip the collar to a fence. Then you can take the strap around the side/flank area and tighten it so they won't move all around. You don't want it too tight, but snug. You should have better control this way while you trim the hooves. Do one side, then turn the goat the opposite direction and put the straps back on, then trim that side.

That's a cheap and safe way to restrain the goat if they're too big and wild to hold still while you get those hooves trimmed. Be very gentle and give a treat when they're quiet. Hopefully you won't have to do this all the time as they get more used to being trimmed and holding still. Good luck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I think there is great advice already given!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

If you can utilize two people. Have one stradle the back of the goat and hold the horns down by the base. This way one can hold the goat still and one can clip the hooves.

If you have to clip w/only 1 person what KW Farms said is great advice!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have 11 goats, and I do the trimming, 4 are kids and 2 just got their first trim on Thursday.
With the mom's I have my kids hold a leash, and we'll put them up against the fence, if I am alone, and have one that likes to fuss, I'll tie her head close to a fence post, and use my leg to keep her there when I am doing front feet. 
Hind feet, I pull each foot between my knees, and hold their hock between my knees. I've found doing this helps me control a goat who jerks their back feet. If you just hold the foot itself, they can jerk and cause you to cut them, or cut yourself.

I don't use a stand though...

But eventually before we start getting 4-H goats ready, I want to make some kind of stand to raise them off the ground especially for clipping them.

My idea is to take 2 pallets, and cut them in half so they aren't so wide, then nail them so they are 2 pallets high. Have my husband secure a couple of 2x4's or some kind of strong boards in a slight 'V' and use a dog collar to secure their head there.
Probably put it up against the fence, or even the side of the shed, so if they are fiesty, I can hold them against something and not worry about them fighting too much and getting hurt.
Just an idea anyway, and we always end up with some scrap wood. But I won't buy a stand, not unless I could find a cheap used one. We have so many other things to worry about, spending $$ on a stand just isn't going to happen. But nothing wrong with being creative and making your own


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree .... great advice has been given ..........all good idea's.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

When hubby and i trimmed my girls...who had never been trimmed before..I put them up on the station, so hubby didn't have bend over so far. It wound up with him laying them down and me across their necks so they couldn't get up. I scratched and petted and talked to them. after the first few feet they settled down nicely. it will be interesting to see how they are the next time!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I couldn't imagine trying to do hoof trimming w/o the milking stand - for the frequency it needs to be done, it might be worth it to build a stand. I use it for vaccines, hair trimming, anything that they don't like.

I built mine similar to this one at Fiasco Farm

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milkstand.html

the only modification I made was I used banquet table legs (from Home Depot) so they would fold - although b/c of the length they don't fold completely flat b/c they interfere with each other, plus i had to saw them down so the stand wasn't too high. Then i made a hinge on the front headstand piece so that would fold also. When it isn't folded, i use bolts/wing nuts to keep the headstand in place. It wasn't really important, originally i thought i would fold it and put it away more often than i do, but for the most part i leave it up. If you have meat goats you might fold yours more often, someone on this board had plans for a completely wooden folding stand. If I had to do it again i would skip the banquet legs, they were more trouble than they were worth, and i have a dirt floor in my barn so i have to keep boards underneath to stop it from pressing into the dirt from the weight, esp in spring when it is usually a little damp.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

jfixit said:


> What is the best way to restrain meat goats for hoof trimming. Honestly I'm hoping I don't have to build something.


I don't currently use a stand. I just tie them to the fence or gate and get on with it. Hard on your back though.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

all of ours I use the milk stand, but on our wether I have to tie him in a corner, and tie him around the belly to the fence becuase hes such a huge baby! And hes strong, I cant hold him still by myself


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We just bought a stand with a winch so I am able to do them myselves, but before that I would tie them to the fence or have my hubby hold them. Just tying to the fence is aweful, it always ended in a wrestling match. I had one that I would always have to throw on the ground and hold her down to do. She was horrible!


----------

